# Blue crab trapping



## pcolayeeyee (Dec 1, 2018)

Recently bought a crab trap and been putting in a ton of time. Mostly been setting the traps in bayou grande in about 7-10 ft of water. Bluefish as bait. Extremely limited catch. Have only caught 1 this past week. Have the traps in overnight all the time. Any advice and where to crab and what to look for?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

They fall off a lot in the winter. Go deeper


----------



## pcolayeeyee (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks steve for the pointer. How much deeper are we talking? I don't think any of the local bayous go deeper than 12 feet or so.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

This time of year it's very hard to find a lot of crabs, as Steve said, they go deep.


if you want to find any to amount to anything, you probably should try the Bay in like 25+ feet of water.
I've never tried around the Mouth of Escambia this time of year but it might do well also, stay deep until the water begins to warm up


----------



## pcolayeeyee (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for the response Billy. When going deep am I looking for anything in particular in terms of ridge/dropoff, structure or possibly whats on the shoreline? Or would i be better off dropping a bunch of pots and trying to find where and what depth they are crawling.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

there always moving so you have too find them and stay on top of them


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Follow the pattern of the commercial crabbers, i.e., depth and distance from shore. They know where to catch them. I use mullet heads, picked up from fish houses, for bait; however, any fish other than hardhead seems to work well enough.


----------

